# Jane Austen characters - MBTI dissection into oblivion!



## Lucretius

_Sense and Sensibility:_
Elinor Dashwood:* ISTJ*
Marianne Dashwood:* INFP*
Edward Ferris: *ISFJ*
Col. Brandon: *INFJ*

_Pride and Prejudice:_
Elizabeth Bennett: *INFJ*
Jane Bennett:* ISFP*
Lydia Bennett: *ESFP*
Mr. Darcy: *ISTJ*
Mr. Bingley: *ESFJ*


----------



## luemb

For the characters that I know I agree for the most part. 
I'm just surprised that everyone has typed all the female characters as F's up until the last post.

I would type Elizabeth Bennet as an INTJ/P because it takes her such a long time to realize that she is in love with Mr. Darcy. That is a very INTJ/P trait. Also she seems to think through situations more objectively than attachedly with other characters. 
Maybe I have a little bit of a bias as an INTP.


----------



## bookwormbelle

What about the movie/mini series versions? 1999's Mansfield Park, 2007's Persuasion, & 2005's Pride & Prejudice took some ( okay on MP alot) liberties on their personality. Which characters do you think stayed true to their book type personality and which do think were changed and what personality type did they change them to?

2005 Elizabeth Bennett- infp, an outgoing infp, a lot of people type her enfp but she does a lot of solitary things, she's friendly and courteous but seems to need time to hide and recharge.


----------



## Crystalcity

*Sense and Sensibility:*
Elinor Dashwood - ISTJ
Marianne Dashwood - ENFP
Edward Ferris - ISTP
Willoughby - ESTP Not an N, he's too outdoorsy and his perception of Brandon is only at face value
Colonel Brandon - INTJ

*Pride and Prejudice *
Elizabeth Bennett - INFJ
Mr. Darcy - INTJ
Mr. Wickham - ESTP
Jane Bennett - ISFJ
Lydia Bennett - ESFP
Mr. Bingley - ESFJ

*Mansfield Park*
Fanny Price - ISFJ
Edmund Bertram - ISFP
Henry Crawford - ESTP
Mary Crawford - ESTP

*Emma*
Emma Woodhouse - ENFP
Mr. Knightly - INTP
Jane Fairfax - ISFJ
Frank Churchill - ENTP

*Northanger Abbey*
Catherine Morland - INFJ She too prone to fantasy novels to be an S, and does follow her values and beliefs, an idealist trait, she also tries to keep to her commitments, a J preference
Henry Tilney - ENTP he too reads fantasy, and his disregard for protocol makes him more P than J (Catherine neerly calls him "strange" in the novel)
John Thorpe - ESTP
Isabella Thorpe - ESFP

*Persuasion*
Anne Elliott - 
Frederick Wentworth - ENTP his forgiveness towards Anne parallels Henry's forgiveness to Catherine. He also attempts in instruct Louisa and Henrietta in the same manner.


----------



## locofoco

Catherine as ISFP makes so much sense. Part of why Northanger Abbey is my favorite is because Catherine can be such a self-insert. lol


----------



## shrili

Elizabeth Bennet is an ENFP. She might need some time to recharge, but most ENFPs do. She also had "a lively, playful disposition, which delighted in anything ridiculous". That seems like a very ENFP description. Also, if she were an Introvert, she wouldn't have judged Mr. Darcy so quickly for being an introvert.


----------



## sopranopera

Does anyone else think Catherine Morland and Marianne Dashwood are INFPs or INFJs?


----------



## petite libellule

How VERY Interesting Elizabeth Bennett came out as INFJ. 
Not surprisingly though, the Mr. Darcy is real life, is a dick.


----------



## OrangeAppled

shrili said:


> Elizabeth Bennet is an ENFP. She might need some time to recharge, but most ENFPs do. She also had "a lively, playful disposition, which delighted in anything ridiculous". That seems like a very ENFP description. Also, if she were an Introvert, she wouldn't have judged Mr. Darcy so quickly for being an introvert.


This is a good point... I think in the mini-series the actress plays the character like an INFJ, and the series was such a verbatim portrayal of the novel that it's almost hard for me to see the character played any other way & be as accurate. The recent film adaptation has Keira Knightley playing her like an ENFP though, but they leave out the heavier focus the character has on propriety in the novel. The obsession with propriety & good manners always makes me think Fe, or at least Je, and that's why I leaned towards INFJ. However, I suppose if you view "good manners" in the light of "extroversion" & not propriety, that may make ENFP more of an option. 

I also see her as N-dom over F-dom (why I rule out INFP) because she makes quick judgments based on immediate perceptions, as opposed to reasoning it out in an inner argument (as an F-dom is more likely to do). Being led primarily by her perceptions strikes me as P-dom, & in this case, an N-dom specifically. The quickness of judgement seems more like an INFJ than ENFP though, although she is much more open to changing that judgment (as new perceptions come in) than the typical INFJ.

Her enneagram might shed some light, but I'm thinking she may be a 4w3, which is why she could arguably be almost any NF. The 3 wing also would explain the high consciousness of social reputation (not to mention the time period itself), as would the 4 integration at 1 (propriety from a moral standpoint). 

IDK, maybe I need to read the novel again. I always know that I see a big difference in the novel as compared to the film version when it comes to her character. The other characters are always pretty much the same (ie. Mr. Darcy seems INTJ in just about every version).

-------

My typings as of now (subject to change, of course ):


*Sense and Sensibility:*
Elinor Dashwood - ISTJ 6w5 *1w9*
Marianne Dashwood - ENFP enneagram 4w3
Edward Ferris - ISFP enneagram 9w1
***I go with ISFP for him because he's a laid-back guy who can't break his promise (the secret engagement) due to a reason that sounds like "moral obligation" (strikes me as Fi; no one else but him would blame him for breaking it off). However, he also doesn't really stand up to anyone regarding what he wants personally. This is typical e9, which could be ISFP or ISFJ though.


Willoughby - ExxP enneagram 3w4
***Someone pointed out that he could be ESTP... that's an interesting idea. I guess I always saw him as the same type as Marianne, which is why they click so fast. I can see him being more of a "phony" romantic though. I retract him being a 4....I think 3 fits better, in which case, he could be ESTP.


Colonel Brandon - INFJ enneagram 1w2... *maybe a 4 instead? 4w5?*


*Pride and Prejudice*
Elizabeth Bennett - INFJ or ENFP *enneagram 4w3?*
Mr. Darcy - INTJ enneagram 5w4 *6w5*


Mr. Wickham - ESTP


*Mansfield Park*
Fanny Price - INFP 9w1
Edmund Bertram - ENFJ 1w2
Henry Crawford - ESTP 7w6
Mary Crawford - ENTP 3w2


*Emma*
Emma Woodhouse - ESFP 
Mr. Knightly - ESTJ 1w2 
***I've decided its his enneagram that emphasizes a concern for others in his personality. I've decided its more about a sense of duty in him than an emotional identification with others.


*Northanger Abbey*
Catherine Morland - ISFP 9w1
Henry Tilney - ENTJ enneagram ?


*Persuasion*
Anne Elliott - INFJ enneagram 1w2
Frederick Wentworth - ENTP enneagram 7w?


Captain Benwick - INFP


----------



## sopranopera

*Sense and Sensibility:*
Elinor Dashwood - xSFJ (I can see why she's always typed as an introvert, but she could be a quiet extrovert. She has no problem with making friends or talking to people)
Marianne Dashwood - INFP (I honestly don't really get where you guys see Marianne's extroversion. She has a major preference for solitary activities, and has little tolerance with people. Plus, she has no friends and lives in her own little bubble. And cares about dead leaves! Most young INFPs are like that)
Edward Ferrars - ISFP
Willoughby - ESxP
Colonel Brandon - INxJ

*Pride and Prejudice *
Elizabeth Bennet - INFJ (especially in the Lizzie Bennet Diaries, if anyone here knows the show - she's sociable and open and fun, but she needs alone time, like in Lydia's party. Very INFJish characterization in general)
Mr. Darcy - INTJ

*Mansfield Park*
Fanny Price - ISFP 
Edmund Bertram - xSxJ
Henry Crawford - ExTx
Mary Crawford - ENTP

*Emma*
Emma Woodhouse - ESFP
Mr. Knightly - ISTJ

*Northanger Abbey*
Catherine Morland - IxFP
Henry Tilney - ISTP

*Persuasion*
Anne Elliott - ISFJ
Frederick Wentworth - ENTP


----------



## sopranopera

In Persuasion, Captain Benwick seems like an INFJ, I forgot to write that


----------



## avantgardearmy

OrangeAppled said:


> This is a good point... I think in the mini-series the actress plays the character like an INFJ, and the series was such a verbatim portrayal of the novel that it's almost hard for me to see the character played any other way & be as accurate. The recent film adaptation has Keira Knightley playing her like an ENFP though, but they leave out the heavier focus the character has on propriety in the novel. The obsession with propriety & good manners always makes me think Fe, or at least Je, and that's why I leaned towards INFJ. However, I suppose if you view "good manners" in the light of "extroversion" & not propriety, that may make ENFP more of an option.
> 
> I also see her as N-dom over F-dom (why I rule out INFP) because she makes quick judgments based on immediate perceptions, as opposed to reasoning it out in an inner argument (as an F-dom is more likely to do). Being led primarily by her perceptions strikes me as P-dom, & in this case, an N-dom specifically. The quickness of judgement seems more like an INFJ than ENFP though, although she is much more open to changing that judgment (as new perceptions come in) than the typical INFJ.


Elizabeth being an INFJ is completely absurd to me! And keep in mind that this is based on the book and mini-series; I have never seen the more recent film. (I tried, but hated it and had to turn it off! They made Elizabeth seem rather silly.)

I don't see Elizabeth as remotely focused on propriety _for propriety's sake_ or for the sake of others, as a Fe user would be. If she cared more for convention and social standards, she wouldn't show up places with her hem covered in mud, or back-talk her elders, or be known for her pert opinions. (Also, if she were Fe, she would have been at least A LITTLE conflicted about turning down Mr. Collins, since marrying him would give her family much-needed security.) 

I think, as you supposed, that her desire for "proper behavior" amongst _her family_ (as I pointed out above, she doesn't hold herself to the same standards!) was more tied to her extroversion and/or her auxiliary Fi. And when I say Fi, I also mean pride, because Fi is very much about sense of self. One of the main themes of the book is that they share the same two faults in different ways; though Elizabeth accused Darcy of being prideful, it was her _hurt pride_ that made her form a rash judgement about him. So basically, to avoid embarrassment and hurt pride, she advocated good manners and propriety.

I completely agree with you about her being N-dom due to her quick (and incorrect) judgements. We see her having much more success in her perceptions, such as feeling that Bingley _does_ love Jane even though he went away. (On a side note, the different way that these two sisters perceive the same information here is a perfect contrast between sensing and intuition.) You are right about ENFPs being a bit slower or less likely to judge, but that all goes out the window if Fi has been violated or our emotions are involved! And notice that with all 3 rash judgements, her values and/or emotions were involved: Darcy hurt her pride, she had a crush on Wickham, Charlotte was marrying a man she didn't love! ::Gasp!:: (I've also noticed from my INFJ boss and ISFJ mother that Fe rash judgements tend to come from a person failing to adhere to proper social standards/moral codes, rather than from a violation of strongly held values.)

And finally, the fact that Elizabeth needs her alone time doesn't mean that she's an introvert. It seems to me that she, in typical ENFP fashion, swings like a pendulum from lively social activity, to solitary reflection. I enjoy plenty of alone time, but unlike a true introvert, it doesn't energize me, so I usually spend it passively either reading or thinking. Perhaps this is exactly why Elizabeth never spent much time practicing her piano forte! Introverts are much better at actually being productive when alone.

Another thing that points to her extroversion is the fact that she shares her thoughts, feelings, and opinions very openly with just about anyone, regardless of how well she knows them. Compare Elizabeth with introverted Jane; Jane hides her feelings even from her own beloved sister! Elizabeth, on the other hand, had known Wickham _less than a day_ before she told him of her dislike of Darcy and Mr. Collins, and other very personal information. I can't imagine an INFJ being this trusting, or any introvert being that open!


----------



## sopranopera

But introverts can be open, avantgardearmy! My INFJ sister is one of the most sociable people I know - you can't guess she's introverted unless you know her well. She sometimes feel slightly shy, and before I told her about the MBTI, she thought she was a "shy extrovert". But when she thought it through, she knew she was an introvert. Anyway - introverts can be really, really open. As they can be really closed to themselves.


----------



## Miss Mimmi

When I was new to the MBTI and I saw a thread on fictional INFJ characters, Lizzie Bennett also appeared on a list. But since I sometimes identified more with Mr Darcy, I thought that maybe Lizzie was an extroverted type and Mr Darcy an INFJ and I always thought it would be a shame since I found him attractive as a character but would never actually want to be in a relationship with a fellow INFJ. Now, upon finding myself in love with an INTJ, I read through a lot of INTJ relationship posts and one of them said that Mr Darcy is the perfect example of an INTJ in love. It made me rethink Pride and Prejudice and rewatch the 2005 version. I believe that Keira Knightly's depiction of Lizzie can probably be analysed as different types, but you can definitely see her as an INFJ. I now understand the dynamic between them on a new level. Also, it should be noted that INFJs usually are the most outgoing introverts. Especially around people I know well (like my family) I can be really outgoing and goofy. That is why I used to think I was an extrovert before I took the MBTI for the first time. Since a lot of the private moments that would show Lizzie's introverted character are not important to the storyline, the movie might give the impression that Lizzie is constantly out in society. In reality, the balls and events they go to are scattered over a long time. I believe most INFJs would really enjoy a well organised big social event among good company every now and then. So that's why she doesn't just grumpily sit in a corner, refusing to dance. Also, out of the two of them, Lizzie is definitely less introverted than Darcy. Around my INTJ I also feel like the extroverted one and I try to be witty and a bit playful and flirtatious. Around an INTJ, I can truely feel like we are equals. Remember when Lizzie says to her father at the end: "He and I are so similar." Well, that is astonishingly true for my INTJ and me, at least so far. So take it from someone with immediate experience: Mr Darcy and Lizzie are approved as INTJ and INFJ.


----------



## sopranopera

Darcy and Elizabeth are definitely INTJ and INFJ respectively. I think Lizzie's Ni and Fe are quite obvious in the book, and in most of the adaptations. If she were an ENFP, she'd have to have Ne and Fi, and I think she seems more ENFP-ish in the 2005 film and in the musical version with Laura Osnes ("When I Fall in Love" is very much an Fi song, you'd almost think it's INFP).


----------



## WardRhiannon

Elizabeth is an ENFP in the book. In the _Lizzie Bennet Diaries_, she's an INFJ.


----------



## Wintercat

Am I the only one who thinks Marianne and Elinor could be switched in terms of I and E? I read on another forum or at least another thread that someone pointed out how Marianne has no friends, isn't actually all that sociable, but Elinor, though quieter, has no problems interacting with people and actually seems to get along better with them than Marianne. That made sense to me. Not all passionate romantics are outgoing and sociable, and not all unromantic, sensible people are shy or socially awkward.

Also see Emma as an ESFJ, but maybe not. could be ESFP.


----------



## sopranopera

EXACTLY! I totally agree with you, Wintercat. Marianne is probably an introvert (I'm 95% sure actually) because, as you pointed out, she isn't at all sociable and doesn't seek social interaction. She has zero friends, and dismisses anyone who tries to be her friend if she doesn't like them (she becomes friends with Colonel Brandon at first, but she stops after she finds out he would want to marry her because she never saw him in such a way. Like she says in the mini series, "he's the only one in the neighborhood I can have an intelligent conversation with!" which is actually something I say a lot... she just acts too much like an introvert to make her an extrovert simply because of how excessively passionate and romantic she is). Elinor is probably an ESFJ, but I can see ISFJ too. She has many friends and has no difficulty with it; she's very open and friendly, actually, but she is overly sensible which might make her seem cold sometimes. I'm pretty sure Mrs. Dashwood is an ENFJ, which is why she and Marianne get along so well. 
I think Emma has a lot of Ne, but I can see Ni too - she always stroke me as ENFJ, but I might be wrong. She is definitely intuitive, though, considering she sees so many possibilities with literally everything.


----------



## rainfortheend

Lizzie Bennet Diaries interpretations of the characters:

Lizzie: p6w7 4w3 1w2. (This is going to stir up some controversy, but she was very 6ish in this interpretation, constantly worrying about everyone else, frightened to leave home, looking out for her sister Lydia... Strong 4 fix though. Integrates to 9 and finds peace through letting go of her fears and biases.)

Charlotte: p6w5. (Security, introversion, practicality. Definitely a thinking type.)

Jane: 9w1 2w1 6w5 (Cheerful, accepting, peaceful, not knowing what she wants, hiding her feelings, taking care of everyone)

Bing Lee: 9w1. (Another cheerful one who doesn't exactly know what he wants...)

Lydia: 7w8 4w3 8w9 (Energetic, needs stimulation, seems not to take things seriously on the surface, but strong 4 fix leads to feelings of abandonment. Wants to be understood.)

Mr. Collins: 3w2 5w6 9w1 (In the book, I didn't like him, but in this adaptation, I have a soft spot for the eccentric and talkative Mr. Collins... I kind of feel sorry for him. Ambitious and successful, but doesn't take social cues well. Like an awkward puppy dog!)

Mr. Darcy: 4w5 6w5 1w9 (Elitist, withdrawn, pooh-poohs at common socializing, but cares enough about others to get involved in their lives. Manipulation and desperation relates to the disintegration of 4. Integrates to 1 and finds his best self through helping others.) 

Fitz: 7w6?

Wickham: 3w2?

Gigi: 4w3?

Mrs. Bennett: 2w1 stereotype


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

*Sense and Sensibility: *One of my favorite novels
Elinor Dashwood -INTJ
Marianne Dashwood -ENFP 
Edward Ferrars -IXFP
Willoughby -ESTP
Colonel Brandon -INFJ

*Pride and Prejudice *
Elizabeth Bennett -?
Mr. Darcy -INTJ

*Emma*
Emma Woodhouse -ENXJ
Mr. Knightley -INTJ

*Persuasion: *Another favorite
Anne Elliott -INXJ
Frederick Wentworth-ENFP


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

The Experiment said:


> Lizzy as INFJ strikes me as absurd.


I agree!


----------



## 68097

I consider Lizzie an ENFP, but someone is arguing ENTP with me elsewhere -- yet they can't prove it using functions; they merely argue that Lizzie is too rational to be an ENFP. Is there any credibility to the idea? I thought ENTPs were pretty laid back, and not inclined to make snap judgments -- whereas Lizzie allows a personal grudge to influence her conclusions and seems to discount any evidence that doesn't fit what she wants to hear. (I'm speaking particularly of the 2005 adaptation.) Ideas? Discussion? Possibilities?


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

... nah, I'm just not seeing the tertiary Fe.

Lenore Thompson wrote that certain ENTPs and ENFPs are indistinguishable by virtue of their auxiliary. Right brained ENxPs share elements of both Fi-Ti in different proportions leave you to go to the tertiary. This is a common mistype for us; the other is I/E. Most of NPs are ambiverts but it's more common for an extrovert to type as an introvert.

ENTP. Ne, (Ti/Fi), (Fe/Se), Si
ENFP. Ne, (Fi/Ti), (Te/Se), Si

Of course, the leftmost functions in the parentheses will be most pronounced. I can't remember the exact details or the left brain alternatives, but, the book is available on Google books if you search for "Lenore Thomson MBTI." I've only read the book and watched an episode or two with Colin Firth as Darcy. I haven't seen the 2005 adaptation.


----------



## 68097

You COULD argue that Lizzie defending her family so vigorously is Fe. But... I dunno, I don't see Lizzie being open to and excited by all possibilities like an ENTP would -- instead, she makes up her mind and only accepts evidence that supports her predetermined conclusions -- which seems more Fi (I decided...) and Te (...and that's how it is).


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

... and you COULD argue that Lizzie defending her family is Fi when you consider her motivation in doing so. She doesn't take personal offense when her family is slighted as an Fe user would; she wants others to see the good in the people she cares about. She doesn't see Lydia's elopement as bringing shame to the family like her mother does; she's concerned for her sister and well being but not for the name Bennet. She prances around through the feild and doesn't care what Bingley's sisters and Darcy think of her when she's looking after Jane. 


*she makes up her mind and only accepts evidence that supports her predetermined conclusions -- which seems more Fi (I decided...) and Te (...and that's how it is).*

k. could you stop reading my mind? We're really not THAT stubborn but if something means a lot this is how we think. We can be persuaded to think otherwise if you show us other options ... which is exactly what Darcy does in his letters and later conversations. The only Fe that's obvious is mom's. Gah, and I really should change that 't' to 'f' in my signature before it confuses too many people but I'm just too lazy.


----------



## 68097

I think Lizzie is indeed Fi. The proposal and rejection looks like a Fi-Te smackdown, in addition to all the other evidence. SHE got HER feelings hurt, therefore Darcy SUCKS. Until he doesn't, of course -- until she's heard his side of the story and realized how wrong she was to leap to immediate conclusions. 

I like Lizzie. In some ways (all the good and bad ways, in fact), she reminds me of my ENFP dad.


----------



## GBS

My typings:

Sense and Sensibility:
Elinor Dashwood - ISTJ
Edward Ferrars - ISFJ
Marianne Dashwood - ENFP
Colonel Brandon - INFJ

Pride and Prejudice:
Elizabeth Bennett - INFJ
FItzwilliam Darcy - INTJ
Jane Bennett - INFP or ISFJ

Emma:
Emma Woodhouse - ISFP maybe, or else ESFJ?
Mr Knightley - ESTJ?

Northanger Abbey:
Catherine Morland - INFP?
Mr Tilney - ?

Persuasion:
Anne - ISFJ 
Captain Frederic Wentworth - ?


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

I found this very lovely and well done presentation on Marianne Dashwood. It highlights some of her salient personality traits. I hope you enjoy it.

http://prezi.com/pfzvrxa4uiyc/marianne/


----------



## epicenter

angelcat said:


> ... you lost me there, considering Brandon is my favorite Austen male and I also happen to like Edward. *Better to have a dutiful, loyal, gentle husband than a romantic passionate man who follows his heart right into another woman's bed every ten minutes. *In fact, Brandon is altogether too good for Marianne.
> 
> Agree about most of the Bennets.
> 
> Mr. Collins: type ANNOYING AS HELL.
> Lady Catherine: EXTJ.
> 
> Any ideas about Lizzie?


I entirely agree with this statement. I often hear women complain about wanting to switch out their 'stable, boring' husbands for someone romantic and passionate and unsteady. Stable and boring don't often get points for their entertainment quality, but in real life, I cherish it.



angelcat said:


> Mr. Collins: type ANNOYING AS HELL.


LOL...I'd agree, though I wonder how him & Mary would've done as a couple...probably would've killed each other.


----------



## 68097

epicenter said:


> I entirely agree with this statement. I often hear women complain about wanting to switch out their 'stable, boring' husbands for someone romantic and passionate and unsteady. Stable and boring don't often get points for their entertainment quality, but in real life, I cherish it.
> 
> LOL...I'd agree, though I wonder how him & Mary would've done as a couple...probably would've killed each other.


I'd much rather have a boring husband than one inclined to cheat on me at the first opportunity -- like Wickham or Willoughby would. I admire honor in a man; I think it makes them more attractive. 

Hahaha... I wonder how Mr. Collins would have met his untimely death? Probably in his garden.


----------



## Crystalcity

Yup, Cathy is an INFJ...boarderline INFP. She never trusted Thorpe, but only went along with him out of love for her brother. That's INFJ.


----------



## Crystalcity

Tilney is what I would describe as a healthy ENTP. This is displayed in Chapter 3.


----------



## randomshoes

OrangeAppled said:


> Elizabeth Bennett - INFJ


Lizzy's an introvert now???? What?

I've always typed her as an ENFJ.



> Mr. Darcy - INTJ


Darcy is clearly an Si dom. I've gone back and forth on F and T, so ISxJ. Right now I'm leaning ISFJ.


----------



## 68097

(Darcy using Fe? HAH. Only a IXTJ could be that rude.)

Been re-watching all the movies lately:

Emma - ENTJ - Fi -- can't stand not being the center of attention, must have her own way, everyone else is wrong; she could also be an ESFP, but I don't think she's reckless enough (Frank Churchhill is the ESFP)

Mr. Knightley - ISXJ - torn between F and T, he's very blunt, but also very kind at times. Puzzling.

Jane Fairfax - ISFP. Hard to get to know. Believes in immediate love.

Harriet Smith - dumbest ISFJ ever written. 

------------------

Northanger Abbey -

Catherine - ISFP -- very opinionated, does things HER way, highly imaginative yet grounded too.

Tilney - ENTP. Wonderful, magnificent ENTP.

------------------

Sense & Sensibility

Marianne -- ESFP? Looks like it.

Elinor - ISTJ.

Edward - ISFJ.

Brandon -- not sure. Either ISFJ or INFP (haven't rewatched the longer version yet).

-------------------

Pride & Prejudice

Darcy - INTJ; doesn't seem traditional or polite enough to be an ISTJ. 

Lizzie -- ENFP. Marry for love! Fiercely independent! Highly opinionated! 

Jane - IXFP. Sees the good in everyone (or tries to). Dreamy. Maybe INFP.

Bingley - um, does silliness have a type? ESFJ?


----------



## randomshoes

angelcat said:


> (Darcy using Fe? HAH. Only a IXTJ could be that rude.)


Nope. Would you like to talk to my IxFJ girlfriend? She's pretty notably rude.

Also he thought he was in private when he said the "handsome enough to tempt me" thing.

It's his 5w4 that really makes him seem rude and foreboding. Later he's notably welcoming and host-like, which is why I was thinking ISFJ over ISTJ.



> doesn't seem traditional or polite enough to be an ISTJ.


a) Of course he's traditional. b) ISTJs aren't polite. They're no-nonsense, and generally politeness is nonsense.


----------



## 68097

I have yet to meet an FJ who is rude enough to insult a person's low birth and entire family during a marriage proposal, be as openly rude to people as he is, nor botch social affairs as badly as he does. He opens up in Pemberley but that's because he's on his own turf -- and an introvert is always happier at home.

Would a traditional person decide to marry someone of such inferior birth and rank? Or interfere in matters which might damage his reputation and his sister's reputation? He patches up the marriage with Lydia and Wickham, but everyone still knows what happened -- the Bennet sisters are tainted through it, yet he still marries into their family and encourages Bingley to do the same, risking tainting Georgiana's reputation in the process. That looks like Fi to me -- I'll do what I like, to please myself, and you can simply live with it, Lady Catherine! He and Lizzie are alike in that way -- very independent, very opinionated, very sure of their own opinions, and not very interested in anyone else's should they contradict their beliefs. (Ti is a desire to understand -- something neither of them exhibit much of.)

I can see Si in how he bases all his opinions off of former events and is quite practical, and even traditional in his approach to social affairs (snubbing Collins at the ball)... but lean INTJ because he foresees the consequences of what will happen, takes it upon himself to stop it, and immediately figures out what he must do to change things. He's forever thinking ahead in his dealings with Bingley and the Bennets, and he displays Te-like behavior: taking control of situations, asserting his opinions very freely (sassy as they may be -- oh, I'll just sit here and observe you walking around the room, since that's what you want me to do -- admire your figures), moving into immediate action, and struggling with social behavior like casual conversation and blending in. Instead, he sets out to do the opposite from the first -- oh, there aren't enough men to dance with the ladies? Too bad. Dance with Lizzie? Nah, she's homely and I don't want to. Etc. *shrug*


----------



## randomshoes

Sorry, didn't mean to just argue with people. Here's my typings:

*Sense and Sensibility:*
_Elinor Dashwood -_
INTP. Okay, I know this is weird, but hear me out. She has a rigid internal system based on what is logical and possible. She is able to easily see the potential in a situation (here's how we're going to find a house). She understands her sister even when she disagrees with her behavior, and clearly is in a Ti/Si loop.
Sp/Sx, 1w9. I don't think this is hard to figure out. It's also part of the reason she might seem a bit weird for an INTP.
_Marianne Dashwood - _
ENFP. Oh the drama. Oh the free spirit. Oh the Fi. She's kind of the poster child for this type.
Sx/So, 4w3. Romanticizes everything. Clearly sees herself as different and special.
_Edward Ferris -_
ISFJ. Shares a loop with Elinor. Very clearly comfort-seeking.
Sp/Sx, 5w6. Obviously desires simplicity out of life (sp 5).
_Willoughby -_
ESFP. Obviously an Se dom. I think Fi because of how much he gets along with Marianne and his strong tendency to act on his desires, whatever they are.
Sx/So, 2w3. Classic seductive, selfish 2. 
_Colonel Brandon -_
INTJ. All that's visible externally is the Te, but he's got so much Ni and Fi in there. Lots of people in introverted loops in this book...
Sp/Sx, 4w5. Again, romanticizes everything, if in a less obvious, loud way.


*Pride and Prejudice *
_Elizabeth Bennett - _
ENFJ. Her whole problem is that her Fe makes a snap judgement based on his rudeness and her ego. Honestly, both pride and prejudice are very tied to Fe in the story. Also, I'm an ENxP and I don't see Ne in Elizabeth at all. She's _prejudiced_. That's pretty much the opposite of Ne.
Sx/Sp, 8w7. Such an 8. She does what she wants, when she wants. She likes verbal fights and is bothered by people with power over her. 
_Mr. Darcy —_
ISFJ. Classic Si dom. He's so oriented towards comfort and objects and his environment (Pemberley). And as I said before, he has this kind, friendly host mode he gets into later, and I don't think it's an accident that it happens at Pemberley. 
Sx/Sp, 5w4. Apparently this is a sx/sp book...Also power types. Huh. Anyway, I don't think anyone would disagree that Darcy's a 5. A lot of his vulnerability comes from his sexual instinct.

*Mansfield Park*
I feel it would be disingenuous for me to type anyone in this book. I don't really like them and, more importantly, I don't _get_ them. Any of them.

*Emma*
_Emma Woodhouse —_
ENTJ. Her Te gets all over everything in this book. She will make everything, even her friend's love lives, efficient and logical.
So/Sp, 1w2. Obviously. Tendency to get in everyone's business, to mediate and set up and be the “reasonable” one who's of course never going to get married.
_Mr. Knightly—_
INFP. His Fi is so strong and so moral. Need to help and stand up for people who can't stand up for themselves. He's the moral compass of the book.
So/Sp, 9w1. Quiet, calm, unwilling to rock the boat. This is why it's so noticeable and intense when he finally tells Emma bluntly how cruel she's being.

*Northanger Abbey*
_Catherine Morland—_
ISFP. I agree with everyone else on this. She's fairly immature—an older ISFP would be a bit more grounded—but she certainly has a tendency to take her Fi reactions as concrete fact and act on them.
Sx/So, 9w1. Clear desire to merge with something. She chooses gothic novels.
_Henry Tilney – _
ENTP. So much mocking.That's what Ne often looks like, particularly in ENTPs.
So/Sp, 7w6. Always cheerful, always having fun. You probably aren't in on the joke. That's okay, he likes it that way. 

*Persuasion*
My favorite JA book. 
_Anne Elliott—_
ISTJ. Another classic Si dom. Always the one people turn to in a crisis for her Te. And the book is about her finally accessing her Fi.
Sp/So, 5w6. Simplicity-seeking. Finds the external world extremely loud, stressful, and invasive. Very self-pres in her reaction to being forced out of her home and into Bath.
_Frederick Wentworth— _
ENFP. Much, much healthier than Marianne, but a lot of Ne going on there. Strong Fi compass, and a little tendency to overuse his Te.
So/Sx, 3w2. His reaction to a broken heart is to go and become an incredibly successful Captain, and then show off his charm and popularity to Anne when he meets her again.


----------



## spiderfrommars

Just jumping in, because I happen to be the rude IxFJ girlfriend mentioned. I think your image of IxFJs is...overly flattering.
　



angelcat said:


> I have yet to meet an FJ who is rude enough to insult a person's low birth and entire family during a marriage proposal, be as openly rude to people as he is, nor botch social affairs as badly as he does.


 Then you have never met a FJ who's a 5. Many 5s are rude in situations where they have to express their deeper sentiments, because that can be difficult. Being vulnerable to somebody else goes against the deep instinct for avarice, not just physical but _emotional_ avarice--especially an issue for sx 5.

This is just as hard for FJ 5s as any other 5, if not harder, because Fe doesn't have anything to do with deep personal emotions and sentiments. Fe is just affect. 

And even when they're not 5s, FJs are not all cuddly bunnies. We don't all care about being polite. We just, simply, don't.



> He opens up in Pemberley but that's because he's on his own turf -- and an introvert is always happier at home.


 No, a Ne/*Si *user is always happier at home, and that applies just as well to ENxPs and ESxJs. I'm always happier _when I am alone_. I don't care at all about "home."


----------



## randomshoes

angelcat said:


> I have yet to meet an FJ who is rude enough to insult a person's low birth and entire family during a marriage proposal, be as openly rude to people as he is, nor botch social affairs as badly as he does.


Honestly any introvert can be that socially clueless, but mostly: he's a 5. Fe does not mean politeness. Fe is emotional affect and an interest in connecting with others, which is what he needs to learn in the book (therefore resolving his loop). In fact, IxFJs tend to have a fairly intense need to be honest, in my experience.



> He opens up in Pemberley but that's because he's on his own turf -- and an introvert is always happier at home.


Actually, I think that's anyone that has Ne/Si, extrovert or introvert. I certainly identify with that. Ni doms don't tend to care at all about their surroundings in my experience. They have other things to do.



> Would a traditional person decide to marry someone of such inferior birth and rank?


Would a non-traditional person struggle with this so much?



> Or interfere in matters which might damage his reputation and his sister's reputation? He patches up the marriage with Lydia and Wickham, but everyone still knows what happened -- the Bennet sisters are tainted through it, yet he still marries into their family and encourages Bingley to do the same, risking tainting Georgiana's reputation in the process.


He interferes _because_ he knows how awful it will be for Elizabeth to have _her_ sister's reputation damaged as his sister's almost was. It's empathy, not any kind of defiance of traditional values.



> That looks like Fi to me -- I'll do what I like, to please myself, and you can simply live with it, Lady Catherine!


He doesn't make a point of it like that. He just decides that Elizabeth matters more. But I can definitely see him as an ISTJ, so it's possible that's him developing his tertiary. 



> He and Lizzie are alike in that way -- very independent, very opinionated, very sure of their own opinions, and not very interested in anyone else's should they contradict their beliefs. (Ti is a desire to understand -- something neither of them exhibit much of.)


Well, I think it's Elizabeth's inferior function. 



> I can see Si in how he bases all his opinions off of former events and is quite practical, and even traditional in his approach to social affairs (snubbing Collins at the ball)... *but lean INTJ because he foresees the consequences of what will happen, takes it upon himself to stop it, and immediately figures out what he must do to change things*.


That's a fairly convincing argument for Te. Fe could behave that way (it's all about people's interactions and how to solve interpersonal and social problems), but Te is quite likely. I don't see how that's Ni.



> Instead, he sets out to do the opposite from the first -- oh, there aren't enough men to dance with the ladies? Too bad. Dance with Lizzie? Nah, she's homely and I don't want to. Etc. *shrug*


He absolutely does not make a point of this. He says it to Bingley in what he thinks is private. He wouldn't just say that, that's totally anathema to his character. He doesn't want attention of any kind--positive or negative. He's a 5.


----------



## 68097

> I don't see how that's Ni.


I do. Ni is future visualization, then determining what step must be taken in the present to make the future a reality; or, when paired with Fe, awareness of the present and future giving insight into a person's past. There's a reason INFJs get reputations as psychics.

I COULD see Lizzie as an ENFJ. ENTP/ENFP doesn't fit her very well. ENFJ fits better -- but certainly not the INFJ a lot of people try to pin on her. That girl is an extrovert!

Hmm, Elinor as an INTP. That's... an interesting thought. A _very_ interesting thought...

Mr. Knightley. AHA! INFP would explain _a lot_.


----------



## Dragongirl

I think Lizzy shares some traits with Marianne dashwood. They both seem to be ENXP (I haven't rule out Ni dom for lizzie) types but I think Marianne clearly uses Fi, she is vocal in her opinions, more free spirit, frank, romantic etc. I think Lizzy uses Fe, so is aware of propriety but it isn't her primary or secondary concern. Her frankness in her rebuttal to Darcy's proposal in heighten by her anger at his actions hurting jane and his opinions of her family. I think she has Fe, either aux or tert. 

I think a good example of her conduct is how she behaves with mr Collins, she runs rings around him, and ridicules him in a way but never outright says it . She does seem very opinionated and can confront people (like calling out Darcy's opinion on what constitutes an accomplished woman or putting down lady Catherine's criticism in such a way that it's frank but not incredibly rude), I don't think is she an Fe dominant. 

Actually it wasn't my scene at all but I've seen her portrayal in the lizzie bennet diaries typed as an infj - what little I've seen that portrayal seems very Infj


----------



## randomshoes

angelcat said:


> Because she spends so much time alone in the book. When everyone is together in a room at Bingley's house, she is sitting alone on the divan reading. She is happy to abandon her sisters and go for long walks. Etc.


I agree with the argument @Dragongirl made. I would and often do behave in exactly this way, particularly when I'm uncomfortable with the people I'm around. In fact, the way Lizzie does it it's essentially a social statement. She's totally comfortable overtly not interacting with people. My ENFJ friend does similar behaviors when he's forced to be around people he doesn't like. Also, it's important to remember that we're talking about cognitive extroversion, not social extroversion, so going for walks and reading are still pulling energy from the outside world. (The same ENFJ is obsessed with going on walks—likely a manifestation of Se tertiary).



> I am not SOLD on her being an introvert (frankly, she's very rude at times, and outspoken, both of which hint at... well, extroversion) but I get argued with all the time about that from introverts... particularly INFJs who claim she is their type.


Argh, I have to admit that when people claim a beloved character like that as THEIR type, I tend to get automatically suspicious.



> (I don't know. Lizzie doesn't seem INFJ to me. ENFJ, you're right, has more weight, but does she really use inferior Ti?)


YES. Yes she does. The mistakes she makes in the book are exactly Ti inferior. Prejudice itself is just Fe unchecked by Ti. 



Dragongirl said:


> You could argue that in Bingley's house, she doesn't like most of the occupants there and doesn't want to interact with them much (from Darcy to Caroline Bingley). Regards to her sisters, she doesn't seem to spend much time with the youngest three - but perhaps that is because she finds them a bit ridiculous, and her mother overbearing.


Exactly. She's judgmental, which is a trait I associate heavily with ENFJs. Fe makes deductions based on people's behavior and stated morals, and then Ni generalizes and simplifies them into expected types and symbols. 



> I have seen her typed as both introvert and extrovert - would she find Darcys introversion so rude if she was an introvert herself?


Best point ever. No, she would not. A large part of her distain of Darcy is about his introversion.



> I think Lizzy shares some traits with Marianne Dashwood.


Really? I don't.



> They both seem to be ENXP (I haven't rule out Ni dom for lizzie) types but I think Marianne clearly uses Fi, she is vocal in her opinions, more free spirit, frank, romantic etc.


Oh, I completely agree with you that Marianne is an ENFP. I don't know why you seem to be assuming perceiving dominant for Elizabeth, though.



> I think Lizzy uses Fe, so is aware of propriety but it isn't her primary or secondary concern. Her frankness in her rebuttal to Darcy's proposal in heighten by her anger at his actions hurting jane and his opinions of her family. I think she has Fe, either aux or tert.


Fe users are AWARE of propriety, but that doesn't mean they choose to be proper. Their primary concern is the happiness of those around them (Jane) and the morality (not propriety) of people's behavior. In my experience they will often baldly do what is improper for various reasons [usually depending on enneagram: the ENFJ mentioned above does it to provoke and test people because he's a 6, Lizzie does it because she wants to (8 & 7)].



> I think a good example of her conduct is how she behaves with mr Collins, she runs rings around him, and ridicules him in a way but never outright says it . She does seem very opinionated and can confront people (like calling out Darcy's opinion on what constitutes an accomplished woman or putting down lady Catherine's criticism in such a way that it's frank but not incredibly rude), I don't think is she an Fe dominant.


All of that sounds exactly like Fe dominant to me, particularly knowing how to put down Lady Catherine without being TOO rude. I couldn't do that (and I'm an Ne-dom).


----------



## Dragongirl

I suppose I think ENXP because I don’t see a lot of Ni in her – she doesn’t have much foresight into people or their behaviours – predicting Lydia would likely cause trouble doesn’t seem to Ni, more likely the fact that Lizzie has some idea of her sisters personality. Darcy and Wickham are complete oversights in how she perceives them. 

I think she shows a lot of similarities to her INTP father but is infinitely warmer than him. She is quite blunt and greatly admires the quick wit she possesses. Fe doms seem more concerned with keep harmony, good at upholding the groups values and comforting or smoothing things over – I don’t think this is Lizzie’s natural strongest function. I think a good example of an ENFJ would be Edmund Bertram. 

What do you think about these quotes in relation to her? 

“_There are few people whom I really love, and still fewer of whom I think well. The more I see of the world, the more am I dissatisfied with it; and every day confirms my belief of the inconsistency of all human characters, and of the little dependence that can be placed on the appearance of merit or sense._”. – Ti-Fe? Possibly. Similarly, she is angered that Darcy insults her family but she does know he is right (Ti objectivity)

“_Follies and nonsense, whims and inconsistencies do divert me, I own, and I laugh at them whenever I can_.” – Ti? Ne?


----------



## spiderfrommars

Dragongirl said:


> Similarly, she is angered that Darcy insults her family but she does know he is right (Ti objectivity)


No such thing. Ti is a subjective (introverted) function, and doesn't make judgements about whether a thing such as an insult to one's family (moral issue) is "right."

Fe, on the other hand, is an objective (extroverted) function, and it makes judgements about whether moral issues are correct. As an objective moral function, Fe is what would force a user to admit that another person's moral assessment was "right."


----------



## Dragongirl

spiderfrommars said:


> No such thing. Ti is a subjective (introverted) function, and doesn't make judgements about whether a thing such as an insult to one's family (moral issue) is "right."
> 
> Fe, on the other hand, is an objective (extroverted) function, and it makes judgements about whether moral issues are correct. As an objective moral function, Fe is what would force a user to admit that another person's moral assessment was "right."


That's right actually , I'm still learning functions so I am still getting the occasional occupational hazard of an mbti newbie  

I think she definitely uses Fe but don't know where she uses it as a dominant function.


----------



## randomshoes

Dragongirl said:


> I suppose I think ENXP because I don’t see a lot of Ni in her – she doesn’t have much foresight into people or their behaviours – predicting Lydia would likely cause trouble doesn’t seem to Ni, *more likely the fact that Lizzie has some idea of her sisters personality*.


But that's exactly ENFJs: she knows enough about her sister (Fe) to predict (Ni) that Lydia will behave badly in a certain situation. 



> Darcy and Wickham are complete oversights in how she perceives them.


She makes a decision, a _judgement_ about each of them: Darcy = bad, Wickham = good. That's got to be a judging function, and the fact that the (moral) judgement is based on external interpersonal interactions clearly demonstrates Fe to me.



> I think she shows a lot of similarities to her INTP father but is infinitely *warmer* than him.


That sounds like Fe use, not just extroversion. Ne isn't notably warm.



> She is quite blunt and greatly admires the quick wit she possesses. *Fe doms seem more concerned with keep harmony, good at upholding the groups values and comforting or smoothing things over* – I don’t think this is Lizzie’s natural strongest function. I think a good example of an ENFJ would be Edmund Bertram.


I think that's a bit of a stereotype. Fe is about external morality, not harmony. What you're describing sounds more like enneagram 9. 

And no way is Edmund an extrovert. I'd be more likely to guess Fi or Ti dominant for him, but I don't know, I've never been interested enough to analyze in detail. Definitely Se auxiliary, so ISxP, off the cuff?



> What do you think about these quotes in relation to her?
> 
> “_There are few people whom I really love, and still fewer of whom I think well. The more I see of the world, the more am I dissatisfied with it; and every day confirms my belief of the *inconsistency* of all human characters, and of the little dependence that can be placed on the appearance of merit or sense._”. – Ti-Fe? Possibly. Similarly, she is angered that Darcy insults her family but she does know he is right (Ti objectivity)


I don't think this contradicts Fe at all. I read this out to my resident ENFJ and he totally related. I think people majorly underestimate the potential for Fe to be cynical. Plus, they are going to be the most bothered of anyone that people aren't conforming to their morality, since they believe it applies to everyone, not just themselves. They want people and morality to be consistent. Fe hates hypocrisy more than anything, and that's what Elizabeth is complaining about there.



> “_Follies and nonsense, whims and inconsistencies *do* divert me, *I own*, and I laugh at them whenever I can_.” – Ti? Ne?


The fact that she's admitting it ("I own"), as if it's a little embarrassing, seems very unlike an Ne-dom or Ne-aux to me. Compare that to her father (who I agree with you, is likely an xNTP, although the active trolling combined with otherwise universal passivity makes me lean ENTP for him): he's totally open and unashamed about finding his family's ridiculousness amusing. However, I will say that quote could be evidence of tertiary Ne, so ESFJ could be a possibility.


----------



## spiderfrommars

Dragongirl said:


> That's right actually , I'm still learning functions so I am still getting the occasional occupational hazard of an mbti newbie


Makes sense.  And plenty of Ti users claim that it's "objective," so it's easy to be mislead!


----------



## koalaroo

I think Lizzie's an ambivert (xNFJ) to be honest.


----------



## randomshoes

koalaroo said:


> I think Lizzie's an ambivert (xNFJ) to be honest.


Do you mean you see equal parts Ni and Fe in her? Or do you mean she's a social ambivert?


----------



## MelodyGirl

randomshoes said:


> But that's exactly ENFJs: she knows enough about her sister (Fe) to predict (Ni) that Lydia will behave badly in a certain situation.
> 
> 
> 
> She makes a decision, a _judgement_ about each of them: Darcy = bad, Wickham = good. That's got to be a judging function, and the fact that the (moral) judgement is based on external interpersonal interactions clearly demonstrates Fe to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like Fe use, not just extroversion. Ne isn't notably warm.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a bit of a stereotype. Fe is about external morality, not harmony. What you're describing sounds more like enneagram 9.
> 
> And no way is Edmund an extrovert. I'd be more likely to guess Fi or Ti dominant for him, but I don't know, I've never been interested enough to analyze in detail. Definitely Se auxiliary, so ISxP, off the cuff?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this contradicts Fe at all. I read this out to my resident ENFJ and he totally related. I think people majorly underestimate the potential for Fe to be cynical. Plus, they are going to be the most bothered of anyone that people aren't conforming to their morality, since they believe it applies to everyone, not just themselves. They want people and morality to be consistent. Fe hates hypocrisy more than anything, and that's what Elizabeth is complaining about there.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that she's admitting it ("I own"), as if it's a little embarrassing, seems very unlike an Ne-dom or Ne-aux to me. Compare that to her father (who I agree with you, is likely an xNTP, although the active trolling combined with otherwise universal passivity makes me lean ENTP for him): he's totally open and unashamed about finding his family's ridiculousness amusing. However, I will say that quote could be evidence of tertiary Ne, so ESFJ could be a possibility.


I have always thought Elizabeth Bennet was ESFJ, even when the whole world tends to say ENFP. I thought something was wrong with me...


----------



## koalaroo

randomshoes said:


> Do you mean you see equal parts Ni and Fe in her? Or do you mean she's a social ambivert?


I think she's a social ambivert, mostly, I guess. She's one of those people who's quite content to be either by herself, or in the company of other people. I don't see her as an ENFP as lots of people claim. I think she uses Ni & Fe.


----------



## 68097

After more consideration, I agree. I think she's ENFJ but she also enjoys being alone.

On a different note, koalaroo, every time I see your avatar, I smile. I LOVE it. Scarlett O'Hara is so fabulous.


----------



## randomshoes

koalaroo said:


> I think she's a social ambivert, mostly, I guess. She's one of those people who's quite content to be either by herself, or in the company of other people. I don't see her as an ENFP as lots of people claim. I think she uses Ni & Fe.


Oh, okay. Social ambiversion is possible. I find cognitive introversion/extroversion to be a more interesting distinction myself, that and function order. I do think she's a social extrovert but there's room for debate on that. I _really_ think she uses more Fe than Ni, and I see a ton of that Ti inferior in her.


----------



## randomshoes

MelodyGirl said:


> I have always thought Elizabeth Bennet was ESFJ, even when the whole world tends to say ENFP. I thought something was wrong with me...


Exactly! I've always thought the most obvious thing about her was the Fe use. I'd be interested to discuss what makes you think ESFJ over ENFJ, since I'm not totally decided yet.


----------



## Dragongirl

koalaroo said:


> I think she's a social ambivert, mostly, I guess. She's one of those people who's quite content to be either by herself, or in the company of other people. I don't see her as an ENFP as lots of people claim. I think she uses Ni & Fe.


Watched the miniseries this weekend, its pretty close to the book, and I agree that NFJ is a better fit. I think Keira Knightley's portrayal seems much more different than the book? That portrayal is possibly where people might see ENFP (I think KK is sometimes typed as one and it could be influencing how she played her?) but I think you are right about her being a social ambivert, and NFJ.


----------



## ruskiix

katmobile said:


> Elinor seems like a 1/2 to me.


The 1w2s I know tend to apply their personal standards to others. Not necessarily in a judgmental way, but they seem to have trouble understanding why other people don't do what they've done. Elinor occasionally tries to keep Marianne in check but she doesn't have the kind of frustration 1w2s seem to have, where it seems obvious to them what needs to be done in a situation, and yet the other person won't do it. I assume it's because the 2 wing makes them want to help others, and to a 1, that means figuring out how to fix something and doing it, no matter what it takes. A 1w9 isn't any less concerned about helping others, but they tend to do it by suppressing and controlling themselves to make sure they're strong enough to be whatever is needed in the situation.

Gonna claim Elinor as 1w9 sp/sx. I _strongly_ relate to her, more than any other character from practically anything, and I know it's not MBTI--she's definitely not an INFJ. But she manages to shut down what she's feeling enough to get through tough situations in a very 9 sort of way. She holds herself to very strict standards for how she lets her emotions influence her, but doesn't seem compelled to hold others to a similar standard. Everything about her screams 1w9 to me.

Colonel Brandon seems very INFJ to me, although I hadn't thought about that before I read this thread. I can't see any other type for him after seeing INFJ suggested. I did just rewatch the 2008-ish miniseries, though, so I could just be biased by that actor.

Not sure about the rest. I could see Willoughby as an ENTP, but maybe that's because I'm currently a bit biased against them. Haha. Lizzie as ENFP or ENFJ makes sense--I could see either one, although the ENFJs I know seem a bit more concerned with being agreeable while the ENFPs seem a bit more likely to push buttons in a playful sort of way, so I lean ENFP for her.


----------



## MelodyGirl

randomshoes said:


> Exactly! I've always thought the most obvious thing about her was the Fe use. I'd be interested to discuss what makes you think ESFJ over ENFJ, since I'm not totally decided yet.


The fact that she doesn't see past the surface. She meets Wickham, he tells her he was mistreated, and she believes him without a second thought. Lydia's betrayal comes as a shock to her. She doesn't see past the exterior of Darcy, etc. She seems to take in things with her five senses only and not intuit what's really going on. She jumps to judgments fast.


----------



## Dragongirl

ruskiix said:


> The 1w2s I know tend to apply their personal standards to others. Not necessarily in a judgmental way, but they seem to have trouble understanding why other people don't do what they've done. Elinor occasionally tries to keep Marianne in check but she doesn't have the kind of frustration 1w2s seem to have, where it seems obvious to them what needs to be done in a situation, and yet the other person won't do it. I assume it's because the 2 wing makes them want to help others, and to a 1, that means figuring out how to fix something and doing it, no matter what it takes. A 1w9 isn't any less concerned about helping others, but they tend to do it by suppressing and controlling themselves to make sure they're strong enough to be whatever is needed in the situation.
> 
> Gonna claim Elinor as 1w9 sp/sx. I _strongly_ relate to her, more than any other character from practically anything, and I know it's not MBTI--she's definitely not an INFJ. But she manages to shut down what she's feeling enough to get through tough situations in a very 9 sort of way. She holds herself to very strict standards for how she lets her emotions influence her, but doesn't seem compelled to hold others to a similar standard. Everything about her screams 1w9 to me.
> 
> Colonel Brandon seems very INFJ to me, although I hadn't thought about that before I read this thread. I can't see any other type for him after seeing INFJ suggested. I did just rewatch the 2008-ish miniseries, though, so I could just be biased by that actor.
> 
> Not sure about the rest. I could see Willoughby as an ENTP, but maybe that's because I'm currently a bit biased against them. Haha. Lizzie as ENFP or ENFJ makes sense--I could see either one, although the ENFJs I know seem a bit more concerned with being agreeable while the ENFPs seem a bit more likely to push buttons in a playful sort of way, so I lean ENFP for her.


I don't really know much about ennegram but that seems like a fitting description for Elinor - an INTP 1w9?

I think the movie Lizzie is more playful than the book/mini series Lizzie and is probably played as an ENFP (Keira Knightely seems to play a lot of ENFX types actually)


----------



## ForestPaix

Guys, what do you reckon Catherine from Northanger Abbey is?


----------



## 68097

ForestPaix said:


> Guys, what do you reckon Catherine from Northanger Abbey is?


ISFP, at least in the movie. Very imaginative, but it's all inside her head. Quite athletic, also.


----------



## Mair

In the recent TV series, Emma seems ESFP but when I always thought of the book version Emma as an ENTJ . Am I the only one?


----------



## 68097

Watched the miniseries yesterday.

Emma shares her feelings about everything, with anyone who will listen -- dominant Fe. She comes up with imaginative visions and does not stop until she sees them through -- Ni. She's excited about new experiences for their own sake -- Se. She's an ENFJ.


----------



## Mair

I actually think that Emma uses Fi because there were a lot of times when she was absolutely tactless and she always seemed to trust her own feelings than the feelings of others but I could be wrong :tongue:


----------



## 68097

Mair said:


> I actually think that Emma uses Fi because there were a lot of times when she was absolutely tactless and she always seemed to trust her own feelings than the feelings of others but I could be wrong :tongue:


I haven't read the book in ages, but miniseries/movie Emma becomes tactless when in the presence of other tactless people, which is a side effect of Fe adapting to its environment and doing things for the approval of other people. Hence why Mr. Knightley worried about the influence Frank Churchill was having over Emma. 

Fi is pretty quiet. You only see it when a personal moral is violated, then it rears up its head to say, "NOPE!" and slams the door. Fe, on the other hand, persuades, complains, airs its feelings (at one point, Emma made me laugh -- she went ranting down a side trail alone, talking about how much she hated someone, with no one else around to hear her -- that is SO Fe) frequently, and expects affirmation and agreement, or it becomes uncomfortable. Plus, she finds it hard to like Jane Fairfax because she never shares her feelings about anything. A fellow Fi user would think that right and proper, because by George, my feelings are none of their business!


----------



## ruskiix

angelcat said:


> I haven't read the book in ages, but miniseries/movie Emma becomes tactless when in the presence of other tactless people, which is a side effect of Fe adapting to its environment and doing things for the approval of other people. Hence why Mr. Knightley worried about the influence Frank Churchill was having over Emma.
> 
> Fi is pretty quiet. You only see it when a personal moral is violated, then it rears up its head to say, "NOPE!" and slams the door. Fe, on the other hand, persuades, complains, airs its feelings (at one point, Emma made me laugh -- she went ranting down a side trail alone, talking about how much she hated someone, with no one else around to hear her -- that is SO Fe) frequently, and expects affirmation and agreement, or it becomes uncomfortable. Plus, she finds it hard to like Jane Fairfax because she never shares her feelings about anything. A fellow Fi user would think that right and proper, because by George, my feelings are none of their business!


I don't think I could see ENFJ. My ENFJ mom can't even type a Facebook message without asking me three times if it sounds okay, and she absolutely won't say how she feels if she thinks it might upset someone else. There's literally no way to get her to just say how she feels if she doesn't think it's appropriate when considering everyone else. She had the whole family in a Facebook chat trying to figure out what we're going to do about Christmas (draw names, etc), even though our entire extended family is incapable of making a decision. No one replied, at all--which isn't surprising because when we try to have that kind of discussion in person with awkward silence they still don't reply, they just stare at the floor and someone eventually brings up another topic. I told her she should just say that we'll assume her suggestion (actually my suggestion) was the plan for now, and if anyone has an issue with it, we'll let everyone know that it's changed. .. Because I know no one will have an issue, and she tries so hard to lead people into saying what they think without influencing them that everyone just ends up confused, because she's talking to people who literally can't. make. a decision. But she just couldn't do it. Even knowing and agreeing that if she left it open, we would all just assume we're buying for everyone which none of us can afford. She's THAT unwilling to assert her opinion when she's unsure it'll be well received. I finally spoke up and gave the reason for my opinion, and just asked if anyone had any objections, and people started responding pretty much immediately. Personally, I can speak up at risk of sounding inappropriate if I think it'll benefit everyone, or someone in particular who needs defending/support/whatever. My ENFJ mom can't. Her boldest statements like that are still extremely tiny but feel huge to her. She can't be blunt.

I dunno. Something about ENFJ for Emma just doesn't seem to fit to me. She's too oblivious to the way she's hurting people. She's too convinced her own opinion is important enough to overrule other people. When my mom is around tactless people, she tries to subtly manipulate them into behaving the right way if absolutely anyone else is around. She doesn't adjust to them, she tries to figure out how to tactfully prompt them to adjust to something more appropriate, or find a way to excuse away what they've said or done without offending them. I'd say it could just be an enneagram thing but I can't imagine 3w2 is extra sensitive to how comfortable everyone else feels. Most of her 3-ish habits are the times she makes people angry and doesn't understand how or why, and her 2-ish habits lean a little toward emotional manipulation (it's more martyr than Emma, though).


----------



## ruskiix

Mair said:


> In the recent TV series, Emma seems ESFP but when I always thought of the book version Emma as an ENTJ . Am I the only one?


I could absolutely see ESFP.


----------



## 68097

Emma has no reason to doubt that everyone adores her and that she's right, because other than Knightley contradicting everything she says, she has grown up believing herself to be the absolute queen of the district. She is, for all intensive purposes, a brat biased toward her own imaginary view of life. She does not, as Knightley puts it, "live in the real world." An ESFP absolutely lives in reality. They see reality, yet Emma is oblivious to half of what goes on around her, because she is scheming on and perfecting her inner vision.

You assume that all ENFJs are nice. They're not. Your mother is nice. But Emma is not meant to be nice; she was written to be petty, manipulative, and unlikable. She is a caricature of a human being. The fact that she is considered by others to have insight into other people suggests Fe also. The fact that she is meddling in other people's lives also suggests Fe. What does unhealthy Fe do? Exert control over people, by micro-managing their lives. 

Now, I might be able to see ESFP if she wasn't off in la-la land all of the time, but that still doesn't explain why she has to complain, at length, to anyone who will listen, about how much she _hates_ Mrs. Elton. An ESFP who dislikes someone stops hanging around them and doesn't share their feelings lightly. I have never once heard my Fi-friends talk about how they feel about other people. Issues, and misconceptions, and misrepresentations, yes, but never "I really hate this person. I find them annoying, and loud, and it bothers me that I have to be around them, and I can't stand it another minute..." the way Emma goes about it. "I hate her, and I can't stand her, and how dare she call Mr. Knightley by his last name, and oh wretch, if I don't throw a party for her [as society expects - Fe] everyone will _know_ how much I hate her!" Putting on a pretense of niceness despite feeling absolute loathing is still Fe.

I can see Te-Fi trying to control other people, but not Fi-Te. It's too much about individuality and too strongly believes in one's freedom of choice. 

I actually did peg Emma as ENTJ once upon a time, but she's very outwardly emotive.


----------



## Dragongirl

Emma can be a bit difficult to pin down, I have seen her typed as ENFJ,ENFP, ESFP and ENTJ. 

She strikes me as an EN type, I read the book earlier this summer but its a little hazy - I think at one point she is criticised for having a "mistaken notion of reality", she doesn't seem aware of her environment as an Se user would like @angelcat said. 

It might not hold up too much but could she be a Fi user? While she cares about other people, she seems to value her opinions above all others. Like she prompting Harriet to turn down the proposal because she feels her friend could do better and she couldn’t be associated with a farmer’s wife? Knightley seems to see beyond that, and is much more pragmatic about it (Martin is a decent prospect, Harriets standing in society, they care for each other etc etc)? She also seems to enjoy her independence, her vehement stance on never getting married and is resentful of Knightley’s admonishments? She seems to finally redeem herself when she acknowledges herself to be in the wrong, as opposed to changing her behaviour anytime Knightley gently chastises her? 

I could be completely off point though :laughing:


----------



## 68097

An ENFJ can put aside social concerns (and meddling in other people's romantic lives is usually Fe) if their vision is strong enough. Look at ... well, Obama. "The people (generalization - Intuitive-Feeler) need health care, and I will provide it for them" (Fe-Ni). He is shocked that others neither share his vision nor understand it, but that does not stop him from implementing it, for the "greater good" of "the people" involved.

Comparably, this is what Emma does. Silly Harriet, you don't know what is best for you, but I do, so I'm going to nicely see that you get it!


----------



## Dragongirl

angelcat said:


> An ENFJ can put aside social concerns (and meddling in other people's romantic lives is usually Fe) if their vision is strong enough. Look at ... well, Obama. "The people (generalization - Intuitive-Feeler) need health care, and I will provide it for them" (Fe-Ni). He is shocked that others neither share his vision nor understand it, but that does not stop him from implementing it, for the "greater good" of "the people" involved.
> 
> Comparably, this is what Emma does. Silly Harriet, you don't know what is best for you, but I do, so I'm going to nicely see that you get it!


Not arguing against ENFJ at all but how does her Se and Ti present themselves? Do you think her Fe-Ti is what makes her so oblivious to what people actually want or desire opposed to what she wants? 

Haha Harriet Smith "Ship?Court? Shipcourt?" - Not the brightest :laughing:! Is she a passive Fe user compared to Emma's dominant Fe?


----------



## 68097

Dragongirl said:


> Not arguing against ENFJ at all but how does her Se and Ti present themselves? Do you think her Fe-Ti is what makes her so oblivious to what people actually want or desire opposed to what she wants?
> 
> Haha Harriet Smith "Ship?Court? Shipcourt?" - Not the brightest :laughing:! Is she a passive Fe user compared to Emma's dominant Fe?


I don't see much Ti in Emma, except when she realizes Harriet loves Knightley and suddenly must evaluate her own love life (disconnect from her own emotions, also a Fe-indicator... wait, what? how do I feel about this? Oh, gosh, I'm not sure I like this idea!). Se... she craves new experiences. The seaside. Going places. Doing things. Drawing. Painting. Balls. 

I think she knows what people wants, but her vision is sooooo much better that she'll find a way to make them see that. 

Poor Harriet. I think she's rather a poor caricature of an ISFJ. Certainly Fe. I feel this way... I think... do you think I feel this way? No, you're right, of course... you're always right, Emma. Thank for helping me.

Jane Austen often portrayed SFJs as silly. Wonder if she lived with one who wore on her nerves.


----------



## Dragongirl

I think you are right about inferior Ti and her being a Se user too. 

Haha, I love reading or watching it once knowing what happens, bless her but she is so off the mark and is so convinced of her own genius :laughing: 

Harriet is incredibly sweet but so easily led. I think SFJs get such a hard time from her and possibly ESFPs (Lydia for example) the only great ISFJ I can think of is Anne Elliot? 

Haha, based on the characters she has written probably an overbearing, interfering but kindly meant mother or aunt? Mrs Bennet would be a pain to live with :laughing:


----------



## 68097

Anne -- yeah, ISFJ. But even that was kind of a criticism of Fe... allowing others to convince her to give up the man she loved. =/

I bet her mother was an ESFJ. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mair

I read some parts from the book again , still not sure about Emma's type. I think she used Te and Se though so I still believe either ESFP or ENTJ. I think in the book she didn't use Fe, she rarely let her real emotions be shown . For example she didn't want others to know that she was upset about Mrs Weston getting married and leaving her alone, she didn't want Mr Knightley to know how she felt etc. She somehow seems Fe in most movies and the TV series but not so much in the book.
Mr Knightley : ESTJ ? I know that he wasn't very outgoing but a lot of Fi users are that way . I think he was an extravert. He was a very practical person and traditional values seemed important to him . I could see strong Te, so I think ESTJ suits him.

I think that Elinor could be ISTJ but I have no idea about Marianne. Maybe an ENFP with teen angst ?


----------



## Dragongirl

What type do you think Fanny Price is? She is definitely an introvert and uses Fi? Adaptations of Mansfield Park always make her a lot more spunky etc when she is so much meeker and judgemental in the book.

Is Mary Crawford an EXTP?


----------



## ForestPaix

What type is Wickham?


----------



## 68097

forestpaix said:


> what type is wickham?


estp?


----------



## ForestPaix

angelcat said:


> estp?


Hmm could be


----------



## ruskiix

Mair said:


> I read some parts from the book again , still not sure about Emma's type. I think she used Te and Se though so I still believe either ESFP or ENTJ. I think in the book she didn't use Fe, she rarely let her real emotions be shown . For example she didn't want others to know that she was upset about Mrs Weston getting married and leaving her alone, she didn't want Mr Knightley to know how she felt etc. She somehow seems Fe in most movies and the TV series but not so much in the book.
> Mr Knightley : ESTJ ? I know that he wasn't very outgoing but a lot of Fi users are that way . I think he was an extravert. He was a very practical person and traditional values seemed important to him . I could see strong Te, so I think ESTJ suits him.
> 
> I think that Elinor could be ISTJ but I have no idea about Marianne. Maybe an ENFP with teen angst ?


Elinor is definitely ISTJ. And I think Marianne is definitely ENFP. The ENFP I know gets along great, mostly, with his ISTJ friend (though they can't relate to the way the other acts at all, I think they sort of admire their differences). And the way she and Brandon clicked reminded me of how I am with ENFPs. That assumes Brandon is INFJ, but I don't know how anyone could see anything else in him. He seems like a stereotypical INFJ (and EII) enneagram 1 to me. Which would make that a mirror relationship.

Emma could remind me of the suspected ESFPs in my family. I don't personally know any ESTJs, though, unfortunately. But the descriptions would fit him. I think someone earlier in this thread suggested ESTJ 2w1, which sounds accurate to me.


----------



## ruskiix

angelcat said:


> Anne -- yeah, ISFJ. But even that was kind of a criticism of Fe... allowing others to convince her to give up the man she loved. =/
> 
> I bet her mother was an ESFJ. Just sayin'.


I actually hadn't thought of the ISFJ I know as being swayed by others until this thread. I can see it now, but it's not obvious--she's a very stubborn enneagram 8. But I have seen her soften sometimes when asking advice on something she isn't sure about (usually artistic stuff) from my ENFJ mom or me. I can't imagine what she'd be like as a 9, haha.


----------



## 68097

ruskiix said:


> the way she and Brandon clicked reminded me of how I am with ENFPs. That assumes Brandon is INFJ, but I don't know how anyone could see anything else in him. He seems like a stereotypical INFJ (and EII) enneagram 1 to me.


Isn't comparing how much someone in the present reminds you of someone you once loved, faithfully, decades ago in the past more of a Si-trait? He holds onto that love for years, rather than moving on and finding a new dream. Marianne's strong resemblance to his first love is what draws Brandon to her at first. Seems like Si-dom. Maybe even ISTJ like Elinor. He's certainly sensible. Speaks his mind. Corrects Marianne's piano playing the first time they meet, because she can "do better." Kind of private in his feelings.


----------



## ruskiix

angelcat said:


> Isn't comparing how much someone in the present reminds you of someone you once loved, faithfully, decades ago in the past more of a Si-trait? He holds onto that love for years, rather than moving on and finding a new dream. Marianne's strong resemblance to his first love is what draws Brandon to her at first. Seems like Si-dom. Maybe even ISTJ like Elinor. He's certainly sensible. Speaks his mind. Corrects Marianne's piano playing the first time they meet, because she can "do better." Kind of private in his feelings.


Hmm. Maybe. I sometimes relate strongly to ISTJs, like Elinor. But his feeling is extremely developed if he's an ISTJ. Or maybe I'm just extra hard on the one I know best since I'm an INFJ and we're both sx, so I'm intimately aware of his feeling side and I'm the type most likely to find it lacking.


----------



## 68097

ruskiix said:


> Hmm. Maybe. I sometimes relate strongly to ISTJs, like Elinor. But his feeling is extremely developed if he's an ISTJ. Or maybe I'm just extra hard on the one I know best since I'm an INFJ and we're both sx, so I'm intimately aware of his feeling side and I'm the type most likely to find it lacking.


He COULD be a Fe-user. I haven't read the book in ages, but in the movie he seems like an ISFJ, and in the miniseries he seems like an ISTJ.

The STJs I hang around vary considerably; one of them is very cold and her feelings are certainly under-developed; the other is quite good natured, fun to be around, and affable. He's very logical, but also very nice.


----------



## ForestPaix

Mr. Darcy? INTJ?


----------



## GBS

Pride and Prejudice
Elizabeth - INFJ
Darcy - INFJ or INTJ
Jane - ISFJ
Bingley - ISFJ?

Sense and Sensibility
Marianne - ENFP - but, like many ENFPs, she can often enjoy going off by herself (like her long walks, etc.)
Elinor - ISFJ or ISTJ
Edward - ISFJ - he feels duty-bound to stick-by Lucy. Also he's super shy and caring. He longs for a quiet life where he can help people as a clergyman
Colonel Brandon - INTJ
Willoughby - unhealthy ENFP? or ESTP?

Persuasion
Anne - ISFJ or INFJ - probably ISFJ because she originally broke off her engagement with Captain Wentworth because her family/friends disapproved of the match - ISFJ feel bound to do what is socially acceptable, whereas I think an INFJ would do what they _personally_ thought was right. Also she is super caring for all of those around her (although that's very INFJ too)
Captain Wentworth - ESTP (or ENTP if Anne is INFJ) 

Mansfield Park 
Fanny - ISFJ or ISFP
Edumnd - ISTJ
Henry Crawford - ESTP or ENTP

Northanger Abbey
Catherine - ISFP?
Henry?


----------



## ruskiix

GBS said:


> Pride and Prejudice
> Elizabeth - INFJ
> Darcy - INFJ or INTJ
> Jane - ISFJ
> Bingley - ISFJ?
> 
> Sense and Sensibility
> Marianne - ENFP - but, like many ENFPs, she can often enjoy going off by herself (like her long walks, etc.)
> Elinor - ISFJ or ISTJ
> Edward - ISFJ - he feels duty-bound to stick-by Lucy. Also he's super shy and caring. He longs for a quiet life where he can help people as a clergyman
> Colonel Brandon - INTJ
> Willoughby - unhealthy ENFP? or ESTP?
> 
> Persuasion
> Anne - ISFJ or INFJ - probably ISFJ because she originally broke off her engagement with Captain Wentworth because her family/friends disapproved of the match - ISFJ feel bound to do what is socially acceptable, whereas I think an INFJ would do what they _personally_ thought was right. Also she is super caring for all of those around her (although that's very INFJ too)
> Captain Wentworth - ESTP (or ENTP if Anne is INFJ)
> 
> Mansfield Park
> Fanny - ISFJ or ISFP
> Edumnd - ISTJ
> Henry Crawford - ESTP or ENTP
> 
> Northanger Abbey
> Catherine - ISFP?
> Henry?


Okay, how on earth is Brandon an INTJ? I could see INFJ or ISTJ, but NOT INTJ.
For Henry Tilney, in the miniseries I'd say ENFP. Not sure about the book. At least he reminded me of an ENFP, but that could just be the actor.


----------



## GhostOfAnAngel

Mr Knightly looks like an INFJ to me, he seems to be very perceptive especially about people but usually forms these views internally, instinctively and without external consultation, suggesting Ni. He also seems to have the characteristics of an Fe, which accounts for why even as an introvert he is quite open and well-tempered, and even sociable. He seems to be driven more by the emotions of others and trying to meet everyone's needs than by trying to maintain integrity towards his own values. He may enforce a set of standards on Emma which could be Fi, but he does so not as a idealist but as a counselor.


----------



## Mair

I actually always typed Mr Knightly as ESTJ , but I guess IXFJ makes sense . I think ISFJ is more probable , he's really dutiful and valued tradition .



ruskiix said:


> Okay, how on earth is Brandon an INTJ? I could see INFJ or ISTJ, but NOT INTJ.
> For Henry Tilney, in the miniseries I'd say ENFP. Not sure about the book. At least he reminded me of an ENFP, but that could just be the actor.


I believe Brandon is ISTJ or ISFJ. 

Henry Tilney seems ENTP , he's charming like a Fe user , isn't he ?


----------



## bohemianx

Old, but I've never really understood why people thought Lizzie Bennett to be a "feeler" at all... I mean, yes, there are moments where she displays affection towards characters in such ways that would make one think she is a feeler, but in all honesty, "thinkers" are just as capable of showing such affections towards those they are closest to. Elizabeth, I found, seemed like a very headstrong, rational girl who put her head above her heart and, though she was very open-minded and lively, I believe that was only due to the "perceiver" part of her. My mother is an INTP, as she acts very un-INTP most times; she's even a very affectionate person towards her family members.



Lizzie directly rejects Mr. Collins's proposal to her in spite of how much it might hurt him in doing so, and she even goes so far as to repeatedly explain to him (rather harshly) that he is strongly mistaken in thinking that her rejections are merely encouragements for him to keep at it.


When her mother begs her to marry him for the sake of his money, she refuses, obviously showing she values her principles over people's feelings, even her mother's.


She and Darcy often argue in the book, being that they're both so alike, but different in terms of how they perceive people.


She isn't prone to thinking the best intentions in everyone right off the bat unlike her sister, but rather, being suspicious of them (i.e. Bingley's sister, Caroline)

There's a whole list of instances I've recorded in my thoughts, but those are only a few; I can say for certain that I absolutely think she is an INTP just as her father is, though.

As for *Catherine from Northanger Abbey*, I find it so difficult to decide between ISFP and INFP! Her weak yet sweet, dreamer-like nature make me believe her to be a perfect INFP; for instance, always reading fantasy novels and making references to the book Udolpho often. But then, her lack of understanding people's true intentions and how they are underneath, easily believing them when they tell her something (i.e. the ever so horrible Isabella, who I knew was a witch from the first moment I heard her speak in the book) lead me to believe that she does not have a very good reading of people. Thus, why Mr. Tilney and Eleanor try to bestow their wisdom upon her, and make her realize who her true friends are...

I think I'd like to go with INFP, however.


----------



## rosesandgold

True, thinkers are capable as well as feelers and vice versa. I am not sure if I see Ne in Elizabeth? She does not seem to perceive the world in possibilities, while she does like a debate and challenging other people's views, and nitpicks on some of them, she seems more of a living in the moment type of person. Not one who specifically seeks out new experiences. Though, with the limitations that women had in the period Elizabeth is in, she had a lot of restrictions. I could argue the Ti, she is quite analytical of her surroundings, logical. But I can see her emotions getting in the way too with the choices that she makes. Elizabeth choosing to not marry Mr. Collins because it does not feel right for her, it is against her ethics, seems Fi to me. She is not even considering it, not thinking about how much she had to rely on a man for a house and money so she could survive. She thinks about what matters to her. 

I know a lot of people typed her as an ENFJ or an INFJ, I can see it but I am not entirely sold on the Fe. Though, Elizabeth was written in the books was a little different from her potrayals in adaptions. Hmm.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Commenting to subscribe.


----------



## RosieJones468

Lizzie - ENFP
Mr Darcy - INTJ
Jane - ISFJ


----------



## Fenodyree

I know this has been discussed ad ultimum already, but I have recently finished rereading _Sense and Sensibility_ and I can't resist sharing my thoughts.

I can see how Colonel Brandon could be seen as an INFJ, but I think he could just as easily be an INFP. We only really see him from the outside, by the way his manners and comportment are viewed by others, so it is difficult to pinpoint his type exactly. Probably a 1w9 or a 4w5, but he could be a 9w1.

Marianne, I believe, is essentially an INFP. It is easy to see how she could be perceived as an ENFP - she is gushy, expressive, intimacy-craving, completely unreserved and actually despises reticence. But throughout her ups-and-downs, she uses her Fi dominantly. It is very borderline, though; she is more of an ambivert than anything else. 4w3, sx/so. 
Also, Marianne is _not_ unaffected. She is unpoised, yes. But she knows very strongly what kind of person she is, and makes herself act accordingly, indulging and nurturing feelings when they are appropriate. 

Elinor is a very well-rounded ISTJ. All her functions come together to work when the situation calls for it. She is a 1, and we see her use both wings; her 9-wing seems to be dominant, but her 2-wing comes into effect in her relationship to Edward. Sp/so.

Edward is an ISFJ, 9w1, sp/so. 

Willoughby is an ESFP. I'm convinced that he is lead by Se. He is an unhealthy 7, sx/sp. 

Lucy Steele is quite complex. I think she could be an ENTJ, 3w2, carefully working under a sort of Fi-guise.


----------



## lunamosaic

This thread is so awesome and fun! Signed up just to comment  I've been rereading P&P and was curious to know how Elizabeth Bennett has been typed. It is fascinating to see that there's quite a lot of discussion on the topic and that she seems a hard one to pin down (obviously made harder by the fact that she's fictional ). 

My two cents:
I wish I could claim Lizzie as a fellow INFJ but she just isn't unfortunately. Anne Elliot could be INFJ for sure, but not Lizzie. She's very Fi, in my opinion, and I'd type her as ENFP although she's not extremely extroverted (the ENFP description on personalitypage.com resonates with me especially). I relate to Lizzie in the way she uses intuition and feeling as her main functions but to me the directionality seems different. The INFJ Fe-related tendency to please people and avoid conflict so as to maintain social harmony would hold her back from saying half of the things she does. She'd never be able to do those verbal smackdowns that I love and admire her for. Rejecting the proposals of Mr Collins and Mr Darcy, and that amazing showdown with Lady Catherine all strike me as someone who is amazingly strong in expressing their own values regardless of the social consequences. While she's sensitive to and aware of the feelings of others, she doesn't hold back on expressing herself when she knows it's going to rock the boat. The following dialogue to me just screams Fi:

`I have said no such thing. I am only resolved to act in that manner, which will, in my own opinion, constitute my happiness, without reference to you, or to any person so wholly unconnected with me.''

``It is well. You refuse, then, to oblige me. You refuse to obey the claims of duty, honour, and gratitude. You are determined to ruin him in the opinion of all his friends, and make him the contempt of the world.''

``Neither duty, nor honour, nor gratitude,'' replied Elizabeth, ``have any possible claim on me, in the present instance. No principle of either would be violated by my marriage with Mr. Darcy. And with regard to the resentment of his family, or the indignation of the world, if the former were excited by his marrying me, it would not give me one moment's concern -- and the world in general would have too much sense to join in the scorn.'' 

Thanks for the fun discussion thread. I hope it keeps going


----------



## Sarcastic

Going by the 2005 movie:

Elizabeth - ESFJ
Darcy - INTJ
Jane - INFJ


----------



## Katie Tran

"Elizabeth is ESFJ."

"Elizabeth is INFJ."

"Elizabeth is ENFJ."

"Elizabeth is ENTP."

"Fe equals quick judgments."


----------



## rosesandgold

Perhaps this is foolish, but I have been thinking about the typing of Elizabeth as an ENFP and the distinction between extrovert-dominant types versus introvert-dominant types. Extrovert types tend to be more focused on the world around them the most mental energy comes from outside stimulus while introverts can stay in their head for weeks and be comfortable with it, it doesn't drain them. So, what I have been wondering about is, is Elizabeth as a character more likely to be an INFP than an ENFP? Elizabeth can be on her own, I saw her character as the type of character who could be social and enjoy the company of people she likes, but who could sit inside for days and read a book in her room without needing external stimulus. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Of course there is also the thing that xNFP's are known to be ambiverts!


----------



## 68097

Lizzie has a natural flippancy about most things that suits a Ne-dom more than a Fi-dom, in my experience. INFPs tend to be more emotionally intense than she appears to be.


----------



## rosesandgold

angelcat said:


> Lizzie has a natural flippancy about most things that suits a Ne-dom more than a Fi-dom, in my experience. INFPs tend to be more emotionally intense than she appears to be.


Yes, I do agree with that.


----------



## rosesandgold

.


----------

